# *Sold*



## bixeightysix (Jun 28, 2010)

Well, sadly, it's time to rid myself of this huge lot of fantasy stuff. I got into Fantasy over a year ago, but played maybe a total of 5 games. Never truly enjoyed it. I have a pretty large Lizardmen Army. It's in various stages of painted or primed...but everything is assembled except a few metal models. There are tons of models/bits. I have no problem listing them all out and including pictures in a PM to whoever may be interested. Of course, the codex will be included. I'm primarily looking to sell because I've got a second son on the way. However, I would definitely consider trading for a 40k army, if it's something I'd be interested in. I'm open to any offer, just would like to see these guys get the love they deserve and in return get something that won't sit in a box. Shoot me a PM if interested. Thanks!


----------



## bixeightysix (Jun 28, 2010)

Finally got around to making a list and adding some pictures. 

Slann
Kroq-gar (metal)
Saurus Oldblood (metal)
Skink Priest with feathered cloak
Skink Priest
Scar Veteran w/Army Banner
Tiktaq'to (unassembled)

34 Warriors w/handweapon (Shields unattached)
30 Warriors w/spears and shields
42 Skinks w/spears and shields
33 Skink Skirmishers

30 Temple Guard
30 Saurus Calvary *riders not attached (15 unassembled)
6 Kroxigor
3 Terradon Riders (unassembled)
10 Chameleon Skinks

2 Razordon
6 Salamanders (customized from Chaos Flesh Hounds)
14 Skink Handlers (for Salamanders/Razordons)
3 Stegadons (1 Engine of the Gods, 1 Giant Bow, 1 Giant Blowpipe)

**also have tons of bits included - some on sprues, some in plastic bag.


----------



## khrone forever (Dec 13, 2010)

are you ok with selling parts of them seperatly?

thanks, khrone


----------



## bixeightysix (Jun 28, 2010)

I'd prefer to keep it mostly intact, but it's possible. PM me with what you're interested and we can try to work something out.


----------

